# Oil in cooling system!!!!!! Or something



## natedawg3649 (Sep 4, 2004)

*First my question is, is it possible for oil to leak into the coolant system and the coolant not to leak into the oil? And if so, can i still use the haed gasket repair stuff that you add to your coolant?*
This is Why.
I am stationed in italy and i have a 1993 VW Golf with a 1.4 liter. After about a week of driving it sprung a pin hole leak in one of the coolant hoses. So i took it off to find something that looked like mud lining the inside of the hose. As i took off others hoses they all had it. Some where even clogged with it. After it sits on the ground it turns into an oil like substance. I read where it could be bad to mix coolants but i'm still not for sure this is what happened. So i replaced all the hoses, the water pump, and the coolant reservior and bypassed the heater core and flushed the system over and over. It still runs hot and i'm worried that it will happen again. Also it looks like oil maybe be seaping out of the head gasket. My next step is too replace the head gasket but i am trying to do everything possible before that. Thanks to everyone that read this and is willing to help me out.
_Modified by natedawg3649 at 2:12 AM 8-25-2009_









_Modified by natedawg3649 at 9:26 PM 8-25-2009_

_Modified by natedawg3649 at 9:27 PM 8-25-2009_


_Modified by natedawg3649 at 9:31 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yes, its possible. could even be ur oil cooler maybe, but im not familiar with your specific car.
id change the head gasket and refill the coolant system with fresh coolant after adding a coolant flush to the current fluid. you could even be looking at a total clean needing to be done if the passages in the block are clogged.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Unless you've replaced the coolent in the passed, i'd flush it out and refill with fresh coolent, and take it from there.
Normaly if theres a leak coolent to oil, oil to coolent i'd think that the coolent would get into the oil due to the pressure of the cooling system.
You will have oil in coolent and coolent in oil, plus the coolent level will drop aswell as the oil level, plus the oil will have a creamy white colouring to it, also there will be the same stuff on the oil filler cap, what we call mayo, but this may also forms when the engines done many stop start, short miles and it's never got to it's operating temp.
If it comes back it's either the oil cooler or headgasket, or it could even be a crack in the head or block, but the oil cooler is the easy option so try that before doing the headgasket.


_Modified by animaniac at 6:41 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_
If it comes back it's either the oil cooler or headgasket, or it could even be a crack in the head or block, but the oil cooler is the easy option so try that before doing the headgasket.


X2 here.


----------



## The Stallion (Aug 4, 2009)

after a long hot drive, check your coolant reservoir while cars running, if you see bubbles, like boiling water, might just be your head gasket


----------



## vwaro725 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (The Stallion)*

its prob none of that. Someone at one point probably added green coolant or somthing besides g12 witch when mixed with g12 cause almost a****ty brown residue and will eventually corrode and clog cooling system. Flush the coolant fix the leak fill it up with the right coolant and dont worry about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (vwaro725)*

I am having a similar problem with my 03 jetta 1.8T. I have a light brown, substance in my cooling system. Looks almost like oil mixed with the coolant, but everything I have checked, (oil cooler,head,head gasket,turbo,block), have been fine. Could this have been caused by mixing the green coolant with the required vw coolant?? 
I hope you get your problem fixed soon


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (jtadloc)*

TTT


----------



## con-man1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the same problem. Took it to a radiator shop and they did a back flush and found that it was oil in the coolant. There is no coolant in my oil though. The oil immediately mixed into the coolant again. No blue or white smoke from my exhaust. I removed both the oil (filter)and transmission coolers and tested them with pressurized air. They seem fine. Anyone got any ideas of what the problem may be ?


----------



## con-man1 (Jan 2, 2010)

OK I found the culprit. Its the oil cooler. I bypassed the cooler and started the engine. After about a minute, oil started running out of the cooler where the coolant hose would have been. Going to the vw stealership to pick one up 2mrw. Scratch that...eBay.


----------

